# Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*
Hallo und Guten Morgen,

auch ich bin "Nachbarschaft24" auf den Leim gegangen.
Mittlerweile habe ich allerlei Informationen aus dem WWW dazu gefunden.

Zusammengefasst ist ein Ergebnis dabei herausgekommen:

AUF KEINEN FALL SOLLTE MAN ZAHLEN !

Widersprüchlich sind allerdings die Informationen wie man sich richtig verhalten sollte. 

Daher brennen mir noch ein paar Fragen unter den Nägeln die ich mir bislang nicht beantworten konnte:

1.)
Fakt ist auf der Startseite von "Nachbarschaft24" ist - wenn auch nicht hervorgehoben - zu lesen, dass das Ganze eben 9 EURO pro Monat und das 2 Jahre lang kostet. Auch in den AGB's - die ich bestätigt habe - steht das so.
Fakt ist auch, dass ich trotz allem nicht davon ausgegangen bin einen Vetrag abgeschlossen zu haben. In keiner Email die ich erhalten habe war jemals die Rede von Kosten.
Nun stell' ich mir aber eben folgende Frage:
Nicht zu zahlen ist nicht schwer ! Aber einfach nicht reagieren ?
Letztlich ist das ganze auch auf eigene Unachtsamkeit zurückzuführen.
Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher:
Kann man bei "Nachbarschaft24" wirklich davon ausgehen, dass das alles so unseriös ist, dass die keine Chance haben vor einem Gericht ihre Interessen durchzusetzen. Worauf kann man sich da berufen. Letztlich werden diese Anbieter ja auch schlauer und verschwiegen haben die die Kosten nicht.
Ich habe gegen die erhaltene Rechnung Widerspruch eingelegt und hilfsweise Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung bzw. Irrtum erhoben. Das habe ich per Email getan.
Reagiert haben die wie erwartet und auch schon hier im Thread beschrieben.
Kurz gesagt:
Ist das Angebot von "Nachbarschaft24" wirklich mit denen anderer Abzocker vergleichbar oder sind die hier nicht einfach etwas schlauer gewesen.
Auch wenn das alles sehr unseriös erscheinen mag - ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher, dass die Rechtslage so sonnenklar ist, dass aussitzen wirklich zum gewollten Ziel des "Im-Sande-verlaufen" führen wird.
Wie seht Ihr das???

2.)
Die haben in Ihren Daten eine Adresse von mir an der ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr wohne. Muss ich das ändern ? Damit mich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erreichen kann ? Oder sollte ich mich am Besten gar nicht mehr einloggen.

3.)
Eine kurze Kurzberatung bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale ergab folgendes:
Die haben keine Chance, da die über keine deutsche Anschrift verfügen.
Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass diese Aussage kompletter Blödsinn war, da ich gelesen habe, dass zum Beispiel ausländische Gläubiger über das Mahngericht Berlin ebenfalls wie jeder deutsche Gläubiger ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten kann. Dann könnten die doch aber auch klagen.
Oder wie ist da die Lage?
Wo müsste überhaupt geklagt werden (im Falle der Fälle):
Vor einem deutschen Amtsgericht oder würde ich wohlmöglich nach Dubai vorgeladen werden?

Fragen über Fragen ?

Vielleicht ist es ja doch besser zu einem Anwalt zu gehen?
Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass die Verbraucherzentrale wirklich Ahnung hat und bin einfach sehr verunsichert. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich ja auch gewollt.

*


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hab den Eindruck, das du den Thread nicht ein einziges Mal gelesen hast. Alle Punkte  sind dort schon mehrfach abgehandelt worden.


NordMann schrieb:


> Eine kurze Kurzberatung bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale ergab folgendes:
> Die haben keine Chance, da die über keine deutsche Anschrift verfügen.
> Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass diese Aussage kompletter Blödsinn war, da ich gelesen habe, dass zum Beispiel ausländische Gläubiger über das Mahngericht Berlin ebenfalls wie jeder deutsche Gläubiger ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten kann. Dann könnten die doch aber auch klagen.
> Oder wie ist da die Lage?
> ...


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Eintreten dieser völlig  hypothetischen Überlegungen liegt
um Größenordnungen unter der Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz getroffen zu werden und  ist daher
 obsolet. Das Affentheater mit diesen Pseudokostenlosnutzlosseiten geht  jetzt seit  über zwei Jahren
und  nur zweimal haben es Betreiber gewagt und sind voll auf den Bauch  gesegelt und  die waren 
vergleichsweise  (fast) seriös zu nennen...

Über das hinaus, was hier steht, gibt es nichts mehr zu diskutieren 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
eventuell für Tiefschürfer hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


PS: Die Schriftfarbe/Font  ist Augenpfeffer    :unzufrieden:


----------



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Sorry für die Schriftfarbe.
War ein Versehen !

Die angegebenen Informationen habe ich bereits mehrfach sehr genau gelesen.

Sie passen aber teilweise nicht auf die Seiten von "Nachbarschaft24" und meine hier gestellten Fragen beantworten sie auch nicht.

Mag sein, dass ich ein "Tiefschürfer" bin.
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur den Wunsch nach relativer Sicherheit.

Ich kann weder beurteilen wie seriös oder unseriös das Angebot von "Nachbarschaft24" im vergleich zu anderen Angboten ist.
Bislang hatte ich deratigen Ärger noch nicht.

Mag sein, dass es bescheuert ist wegen soetwas nervös zu werden.
Mag sein, dass es schwachsinnig ist, sich zu fragen wo überhaupt eine Gerichtsverhandlung stattfindet.
Aber es muss doch Antworten darauf geben denke ich.

Im Zweifel macht es ja schon einen (finanziellen) Unterschied, wo die Gerichtsverhandlung sein wird. 

Das ich nicht zahlen sollte, habe ich schon verstanden, was ich hier versucht habe ist etwas mehr Sicherheit zu erlangen. Die erwähnten Standardausführungen passen im Falle von "Nachbarschaft24" eben meines Erachtens nicht. Bin ich da denn so auf dem Holzweg !


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



NordMann schrieb:


> Die erwähnten Standardausführungen passen im Falle von "Nachbarschaft24" eben meines Erachtens nicht. Bin ich da denn so auf dem Holzweg !


Was unterscheidet diese Seite  von allen anderen  Nutzlosseiten? Kann  keinen substantiellen
 Unterschied erkennen. 

Die Frage  eines  Gerichtsorts zu klären, ist ungefähr so relevant, wie die Frage an welchem
 Krankenkaus man behandelt wird, wenn man vom Blitz getroffen wird. Diese  Überlegungen 
sind sowas von irreal, das es schon grotesk wirkt.
Wer nach Lesen dieses  Threads allen Ernstes noch unsicher ist, was die "Serosität" dieser
  Seite betrifft, muß wirklich bisher nichts von dem mitbekommen haben,  was vor  über 
sechs  Jahren mit der Dialerabzocke begann.


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wenn eine  Grundsatzdebatte gewünscht wird über die Theorie von Gerichtsorten , trenn ich das ab und verschieb es in das Rechtsforum. Den  Betroffenen hilft diese  Debatte nicht für fünf Cent, sondern verunsichert sie nur 
völlig unnötig


----------



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Vielleicht lese ich nur einfach genauer.

Natürlich ist "Nachbarschaft24" unseriös.
Ich kann nur nicht beurteilen wie unseriös im Vergleich zu anderen Seiten!
Und ob die Unseriösität groß genug ist um sich keine Sorgen zu machen.

Substanziell ist vermutlich kein Unterschied. Vielleicht aber in der Gestaltung der Startseite. Ohne scrollen und sogar fettgedruckt ist dort die Rede von 9 EURO. Alles völlig unerheblich ???  

Recht haben heisst im Staate Deutschland noch lange nicht auch Recht zu bekommen.

Aber zumindestens die Deutlichkeit der Reaktionen auf meinen Eintrag scheint darauf hinzudeuten, dass meine Bedenken in Euren Augen unbegründet sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



NordMann schrieb:


> Vielleicht lese ich nur einfach genauer.


Die hier mitarbeitenden  Juristen sehen keine grundsätzlichen Unterschiede


NordMann schrieb:


> Aber zumindestens die Deutlichkeit der Reaktionen auf meinen Eintrag scheint darauf hinzudeuten, dass meine Bedenken in Euren Augen unbegründet sind.


Ja


----------



## Teleton (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



NordMann schrieb:


> Ohne scrollen und sogar fettgedruckt ist dort die Rede von 9 EURO.


Nöö, nur beim Direktaufruf der Seite. Was Dir ansonsten angezeigt wurde ist abhängig von den Parametern in Deinem Werbelink. Lies mal hier:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=211456#post211456


Bezüglich des Gerichtsstandes §12 ZPO und die nachfolgenden §§ lesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Teleton schrieb:


> Nöö, nur beim Direktaufruf der Seite. Was Dir ansonsten angezeigt wurde ist abhängig von den Parametern in Deinem Werbelink. Lies mal hier:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=211456#post211456


Noch immer irgendwelche Zweifel bezüglich der "Serosität" des Ladens?



Teleton schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Gerichtsstandes §12 ZPO und die nachfolgenden §§ lesen.



http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/12.html
http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/ZPO/12/12_ZPO_allgemeiner_gerichtsstand;_begriff.html


----------



## Harvester (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Noch immer irgendwelche Zweifel bezüglich der "Serosität" des Ladens?



Ja, leider noch...

1. In meinem Fall war es so, daß die AGB's per PDF schon als Anhang in der "Anmeldebestätigung" hatte. Also erfolgte der Widerruf nach Rechnungseingang tatsächlich nicht fristgerecht. Oder?!? Leute prüft nochmal, wie das bei euch war. Kann doch nicht sein, daß es bei mir anders ist als bei euch!

2. Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand die AGB's von meinnachbar.net gecheckt? Über die Seite wurde ich vermutlich geködert. Die AGB's sehen fast identisch aus, mit dem Unterschied, daß meinnachbar "bis auf weiteres" kostenlos ist. Kündigung auch hier schriftlich ins Ausland, Vertragsbindung 1 Jahr: Könnte also sein, daß das Angebot irgendwann kostenpflichtig wird, und dann haben sie dich!

3. Hat irgend jemand einen screenshot von nachbarschaft24, wie die Seite beim *ersten* Öffnen aussieht (bzgl. Hinweis auf Kosten).

Gruß
Harvester


----------



## Harvester (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Achja, was ich eben vergaß: meinnachbar befindet sich in der Beta-Phase, d.h. ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß sich das layout noch ändert. Konsequent wie ich bin, bin ich dann davon ausgegangen, daß nachbarschaft24 = meinnachbar sei, in neuem layout...
Klingt doof ich weiß, aber solche Dinge irritieren eben...


----------



## sascha (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Ja, leider noch...



Nun, es ist ja ganz einfach: Wenn du das Angebot für seriös hälst, meinst, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist und ein Vertrag zwischen dir und den Anbietern besteht, dann solltest du einfach bezahlen. Davon hält dich niemand ab. In der vorliegenden, monatelangen Diskussion geht es um hunderte oder tausende Menschen, die sich abgezockt fühlen. Wenn du nicht dazu gehörst - umso besser :-D


----------



## Harvester (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sascha, weshalb so zynisch? Natürlich fühle ich mich vom feinsten abgezockt. Daher ja auch meine durchaus ernst gemeinte Bitte/Frage, ob jemand einen screenshot der Startseite hat. Ich will wirklich auf der juristisch sicheren Seite sein. Und wenn die AGB's tatsächlich schon in der ersten mail waren, dann ist nachbarschaft24 doch auf der sauberen Seite.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und wieso sollen NUR bei mir die AGB's dabei gewesen sein?!?


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Sascha, weshalb so zynisch??


Weil es nervt, diese absolut hypothetischen Debatten zu führen. Sie verwirren die andern User 
 und  führen zu keinem Ziel.


----------



## sascha (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



> Ich will wirklich auf der juristisch sicheren Seite sein.



Dann empfehle ich den Gang zum Rechtsanwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale. Das deutsche Gesetz verbietet uns hier eine individuelle Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Harvester (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Sascha, mit Deinem Hinweis hast Du natürlich recht (er kam ja auch schon oft), und ich habe mich evtl. unglücklich ausgedrückt, das erwarte ich hier auch garnicht. Sagen wir so: Mir würde es ein bischen besser gehen, wenn ich Die Startseite beim ersten öffnen noch einmal sehen könnte. Bisher hatten zwar viele Leute aus ihrer Erinnerung berichtet, daß die Startseite beim ersten mal den Kostenhinweis allenfalls verborgen enthält, aber ein screenshot ist schon etwas anderes als ein Gedächtnisprotokoll. Natürlich ist mir bewußt, daß ein screenshot, von jemand anderes als von mir, für mich nichts rechstverbindliches ist. Er könnte aber meiner persönlichen Beruhigung dienen.

Entschuldigung, falls ich damit jemandem auf die Nerven gehe.


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Harvester schrieb:


> Natürlich ist mir bewußt, daß ein screenshot, von jemand anderes als von mir, für mich nichts rechstverbindliches ist. .


Er ist auch für dich nicht rechtsverbindlich, es sei denn unter Zeugen erstellt. Schließlich ist 
so etwas genau  so manipulierbar.  
Es ist doch deren Bier  Ansprüche zu begründen/beweisen  und  nicht der der betroffenen User.
Stell  doch nicht unser Zivilrecht  auf den Kopf .


----------



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*


So ganz nachvollziehen kann ich auch nicht warum der Ton hier so agressiv ist.

Ich, Harvester und wahrscheinlich alle hier bezweifeln ja gar nicht, dass es sich um Abzocke der bösesten Art handelt.

Aber es muss doch erlaubt Fragen bzw. Hinterfragungen zu stellen ohne in den Verdacht zu geraten an die Seriösität zu glauben.

Genauso wie es mir vielleicht nichts nützt Horrorszenarien der übelsten Sorte an die Wand zu werfen so nützt es doch auch nichts einen Anbieter wie alle anderen zu behandeln und nur dadurch schon Fragen für unzulässig zu erklären.

Denn irgendwie gehe ich davon aus, dass die Betreiber deratiger Angebote schon kriminelle Energie genug haben aus vergangenen Fehlern zu lernen und zukünftig versuchen Schluplöcher zu finden die es Ihnen möglich machen unseriöse Angebote trotzdem rechtlich unangreifbar zu pärsentieren.

Und manchmal lässt einen das vermeindliche Gefühl von Sicherheit vielleicht übermütig werden.

Insofern:

Ich will hier weder Panik verbreiten noch möchte ich den geforderten Betrag zahlen. Ich hatte lediglich einige Fragen... 
Nerven, verärgern oder verunsichern... das ist sicherlich nicht mein Ziel gewesen.

Im Übrigen:

Bei einem Thread der 62 Seiten umfasst wird manches auch leicht unübersichtlich. Wenn ich also Fragen gestellt habe die so oder so ähnlich schon einmal gestellt worden sind dann bitte ich dafür um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Harvester (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Danke, Nordmann.

So ganz verstehe ich nicht, weshalb meine Fragen und Hinweise als Grundsatzdiskussion behandelt werden. Ich meine sie durchaus ernst und denke, daß sie sicherlich bisher noch nicht behandelte Aspekte der Sache betreffen und andere Leser ggfs. interessieren.

Um das nochmal klarzustellen:
Vom Bauchgefühl her finde ich absolut, einer unseriösen Firma auf den Leim gegangen zu sein. Aber nüchtern und logisch betrachtet, tja wer weiß. Und darum geht es mir, das hinterfrage ich. Ich will unser Rechtssystem nicht auf den Kopf stellen. In Sachen screenshot geht es mir aber darum zu wissen, was die in der Hand haben gegen uns. Deshalb die ernste Frage, ob die Startseite beim ersten Öffnen tatsächlich anders aussieht. Oder ob unsere Erinnerung uns hier täuscht.

Naja, morgen gehe ich zur VZ.

Harvester.


----------



## Wembley (20 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



NordMann schrieb:


> zukünftig versuchen Schluplöcher zu finden die es Ihnen möglich machen unseriöse Angebote trotzdem rechtlich unangreifbar zu pärsentieren.


Wenn dieses Angebot "rechtlich unangreifbar" ist, dann wird Österreich im nächsten Jahr Fußballeuropameister (und gewinnt noch dazu alle Matches zweistellig). 

Wir sind seit ca. 2 Jahren mit diesem Thema intensiv befasst und uns ist derweil einiges untergekommen:
- Seiten, die den Preis ganz unten stehen hatten.
- Seiten, die verschiedene Versionen *gleichzeitig* im Internet hatten.
  (drei Mal darf man raten, welche Versionen die User zu Gesicht bekamen)
- Seiten, die ihre User bei der Anmeldung die Startseite mit der deutlichen Preisangabe überspringen ließen und auf eine weit weniger transparente Zwischenseite lotsten.
- Seiten, die nachdem die Bewerbung vorbei war, plötzlich den Preis deutlich darstellten. Aber da waren die Anmeldungen schon gelaufen.
- Betreiber, die dann plötzlich "neue" alte Angebote ins Netz stellten, mit kleinen Veränderungen beim Design und veränderter URL und neuen "Verantwortlichen".

Und was haben die alle gemeinsam? Sie trauen sich nicht vor Gericht, da sie fürchten, dort eine kräftige Watsche zu kassieren. Sie verdienen ohnehin genug mit denen, die sich (so wie du) zu viele Gedanken machen und dann doch zahlen (letzteres wirst du deinen Angaben nach ja nicht tun).

Noch ein Satz: Sooo schlau, wie du meinst, sind die nicht. Nur teilweise sehr dreist.


----------



## SEP (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



Harvester schrieb:


> Deshalb die ernste Frage, ob die Startseite beim ersten Öffnen tatsächlich anders aussieht. Oder ob unsere Erinnerung uns hier täuscht.


Installiere doch einfach einen 2. Browser (z.B. Firefox) und gehe mit jenem auf die Seite. Mangels Cache dürfte das wie ein "erstes Öffnen" aussehen.

Du kannst uns ja dann am Ergebnis teilhaben lassen ...


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



Harvester schrieb:


> Naja, morgen gehe ich zur VZ.


Weise Entscheidung. Wer sich mit den  Erfahrungen, die  in zwei Jahren gesammelt  wurden und  durch 
Empfehlungen, die  wir in diesem Zeitraum hier erabeitet haben,  nicht  ausreichend informiert fühlt, 
sollte  dies unbedingt tun.


----------



## Harvester (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Dann sehe ich vermutlich direkt im ersten Fenster den Hinweis auf die Kosten? Anscheinend habe ich mich schon wieder mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, wie die Seite aussieht, wenn man den link in der "Ködermail" zum ersten mal anklickt. Hier sind doch viele, die sich zu erinnern glauben, daß der Hinweis nicht immer da war. Es geht mir darum, ob diese Ereinnerung bestätigt werden kann.
Aber danke für den Tip. Werde mich ab sofort zu diesem Aspekt zurückhalten.


----------



## SEP (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



technofreak schrieb:


> Weise Entscheidung. Wer sich mit den  Erfahrungen, die  in zwei Jahren gesammelt  wurden und  durch
> Empfehlungen, die  wir in diesem Zeitraum hier erabeitet haben,  nicht  ausreichend informiert fühlt,
> sollte  dies unbedingt tun.


... wobei ich gehört habe, dass die eine oder andere VZ sich manchmal sogar gerade *hier* mit Infos versorgt ...

Zirkelschluss?


----------



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Man gewinnt fast den Eindruck, dass die Antworten auf Fragen hier gar nicht von Menschen kommen sondern von Antwortprogrammen.

Niemand hat die Kompetenzen der hier auf Fragen antwortenden User in Frage gestellt.

Dieses Board ist gut und wichtig.
Und die Betreiber leissten gute Arbeit.

Aber ich sage es noch mal:

Fragen müssen erlaubt sein - auch wenn Sie nicht ins Weltbild passen.


----------



## SEP (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



NordMann schrieb:


> Die haben in Ihren Daten eine Adresse von mir an der ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr wohne. Muss ich das ändern ? Damit mich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erreichen kann ?


Zu deiner natürlich erlaubten und berechtigten Frage:

Ja, mach das! Und stelle uns allen einen Scan des Mahnbescheids hier herein, wäre wohl der Erste ...


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

:smile:

@Nordmann - diese Frage passt tatsächlich *nicht* in *mein* Weltbild ...


----------



## Immo (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



SEP schrieb:


> Und stelle uns allen einen Scan des Mahnbescheids hier herein, wäre wohl der Erste ...


Wir gehen auch alle mit zur Gerichtsverhandlung. Bitte rechtzeitig Ort und  Zeit angeben!


----------



## Wembley (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



NordMann schrieb:


> Fragen müssen erlaubt sein - auch wenn Sie nicht ins Weltbild passen.


Welches Weltbild denn?

Du willst 100prozentige Sicherheit? Die können wir leider nicht geben. Genauso wenig wie wir dir hier garantieren können, dass du in Sizilien nie von einer Schneelawine verschüttet wirst oder in Grönland nie einen Hitzschlag kriegen wirst. Kann alles passieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



NordMann schrieb:


> Fragen müssen erlaubt sein - auch wenn Sie nicht ins Weltbild passen.


Fragen kann man  bis zum St.  Nimmerleinstag, ob es Anworten darauf gibt,  hängt aber von den Fragen ab. Wenn es keine Vergleichsfälle gibt, kann man auch nichts endgültiges dazu sagen.
Das mit dem Weltbild ist schlicht Unfug. Das einzige Weltbild, was es hier gibt, ist zu helfen, aber immer im Rahmen des Möglichen und des Erlaubten.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das mit dem Weltbild ist schlicht Unfug. Das einzige Weltbild, was es hier gibt, ist zu helfen, aber immer im Rahmen des Möglichen und des Erlaubten.


Stimmt.

Aber denen doch nicht - zur Erreichbarkeit für deren Mahnbescheid Adresskorrektur mitteilen - hallo??!?

cp hat natürlich recht. Weshalb Nordmanns Fragen ja auch insgesamt nicht ins Konzept passen - aber wohl erlaubt sind, doch, das schon


----------



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*


Auch weiterhin ein herzliches Dankeschön für die sachlichen Antworten.

Hintergrund meiner Frage nach einer möglichen Adresskorrektur war übrigens auch ein ganz ernstgemeinter:

Hier ging es mir schlicht darum ob ich - unter der Annahme eines nicht vorliegenden Vertragsverhältnisses - nicht trotzdem verpflichtet bin meine Daten aktuell zu halten.
Sprich - habe ich Mitwirkungspflichten?

Schade das auch hier wieder nur Hohn und Spot ausgeschüttet wurde.

Aber keine Sorge - ich habe Euch verstanden:

Etwas weniger Überheblichkeit hätte ich mir trotzdem gewünscht.
Aber IHR sitzt halt am längeren Hebel !

In diesem Sinne !
Danke für die Auskunft

Ciao


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Gerne.

Hast du eigentlich deinem ehemaligen Kindergarten mitgeteilt, wo du jetzt wohnst? Unbedingt nachholen ...


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



NordMann schrieb:


> Hier ging es mir schlicht darum ob ich - unter der Annahme eines nicht vorliegenden Vertragsverhältnisses - nicht trotzdem verpflichtet bin meine Daten aktuell zu halten.
> Sprich - habe ich Mitwirkungspflichten?


Welche  Rechtsgrundlage sollte dafür  zuständig sein?
Ein nicht existentes Vertragsverhälnis kann ja wohl kaum zu etwas verpflichten.

(  Es gibt Mitwirkungspflichten im Sozialrecht, Verwaltungsrecht etc.
 Davon ist hier wohl kaum die Rede.. )


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Es gibt Mitwirkungspflichten im Sozialrecht, Verwaltungsrecht etc.


Schon - aber nur extrem selten wird ohne Nachfrist oder vorherige Belehrung ein Nachteil entstehen, wenn man sie nicht beachtet. Das nennt man Rechtsstaat (Ausfluss des Willkürverbots).


----------



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

@ jupp11:

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen.

Ich frage das doch nicht um Dich oder andere zu ärgern.
Ich weiss es nicht besser, deshalb frage ich !


----------



## NordMann (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Nur noch mal so zur Untermauerung:

Die Email mit nachfolgend genannten Inhalt war gerade in meinem Email-Postfach:

Also mir macht so etwas Angst !
Aber es ist dann wohl alles nur Schall und Rauch !

Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur Dumm von so etwas beeindruckt zu sein:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



NordMann schrieb:


> Die Email mit nachfolgend genannten Inhalt war gerade in meinem Email-Postfach:
> Also mir macht so etwas Angst !


verständlich 


NordMann schrieb:


> Aber es ist dann wohl alles nur Schall und Rauch !:


Ist es, seit zwei Jahren verfolgen wir diese Methoden und  haben außer leeren Drohungen  
keine weiteren Aktionen erlebt. Bin überzeugt davon, dass es sich hier nicht anders entwickeln
 wird.
Zur Anschauung welchen Umfang  und  Ausmaß  dieser Sinnlosmailverkehr annehmen kann
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
Die Namen der Seiten und  Betreiber  sind tatsächlich Schall und Rauch. Sie 
sind beliebig austauschbar und  nach unseren Erkenntnissen oft  "verwandt und verschwägert"


NordMann schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur Dumm von so etwas beeindruckt zu sein:


Nein, nur unerfahren mit diesen Methoden. Intern schmunzeln wir über diese Drohmails.
 Natürlich nehmen  wir die Ängste ernst und  versuchen zu beruhigen.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

BTW: Das Fernabsatzgesetz ist am 1.1.2002 außer Kraft getreten ...


----------



## sascha (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> BTW: Das Fernabsatzgesetz ist am 1.1.2002 außer Kraft getreten ...



Konnte die Antwortmaschine im arabischen Briefkasten ja nicht wissen :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Um auch hier ein grundsätzliches Mißverständnis auszuräumen. Diese "Betreiber"  kalkulieren 
von vorherein mit einer  vergleichsweise geringen "Erfolgsquote".   Da sie  außer den Betriebskosten (Server etc) , de facto nichts  investieren, rechnet es sich für sie bereits,  wenn nur 10% der Betroffenen zahlt 

Bei der Seite  fabrikeinkauf waren es  600000 Betroffene. Zahlen  nur 5% davon ca 80€ 
sind  das pi mal Daumen 240000€  und das ist sehr niedrig angesetzt 

Wahrscheinlich lag der Prozentsatz der "freiwilligen " Zahler noch erheblich höher, 
wie es die im TV gezeigten  Daimler  der obersten Preisklasse vermuten lassen


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

auch hier der Link zum Spiegelartikel 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,518547,00.html


> In solchen Fällen arbeiten die Anbieter mit harten Bandagen. *"Allen Anbietern gemeinsam ist, dass eine immense Drohkulisse aufgebaut wird"*, sagt Anwalt P.  L. . Dennoch sollten die Abzocke-Opfer nicht leichtfertig klein beigeben. Stattdessen sollten sie sich unbedingt beraten lassen.


----------



## NordMann (21 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



webwatcher schrieb:


> auch hier der Link zum Spiegelartikel
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,518547,00.html
> 
> 
> ...



...sollten sich unbedingt beraten lassen...

Auch wenn ich gestern die Gemüter mit meinen Fragen und Zweifeln in Wallung gebracht habe, so traue ich mich heute trotzdem noch einmal etwas nachzufragen.

Eigentlich kam ich mir gestern schon völlig blöd vor und war einfach soweit einfach die weiteren Drohbriefe abzuwarten bis sie von selbst aufhören.

Aber dann dieser Satz:

Stattdessen sollten sie sich unbedingt beraten lassen...

Ja warum denn das noch?

Ist Beratung den überhaupt nötig, wenn alles so sonnenklar ist.

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn jetzt das "Nachbarschaft24" genauso vorgehen wird wie alle anderen [ edit]  Internet-Firmen?


----------



## Der Jurist (21 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Beratung ist dann unbedingt nötig, wenn der Nutzer den Eindruck vermittelt, unsicher zu sein.
Diesen Eindruck scheinst Du vermittelt zu haben.
Manchen reichen die allgemeinen Hinweise. Andere benötigen Beratung im Einzelfall. Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist nur durch Verbraucherzentralen oder Rechtsanwälte zulässig (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



NordMann schrieb:


> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn jetzt das "Nachbarschaft24" genauso vorgehen wird
> wie alle anderen [ edit]  Internet-Firmen?


Wie gehen sie denn vor? Im übrigen hab ich auch den Eindruck, das hier einiges nicht verstanden worden ist.


----------



## NordMann (21 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Hmm, ok...
also verunsichert bin...
ich glaube allerdings verunsichert sind die meisten hier - deshalb schreiben wir (ich) ja überhaupt unsere Anliegen in ein Forum.
Das mit der Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall habe ich schon verstanden.
Ich frage mich nur ob Fälle die im Zusammenhang mit "Nacbarschaft24" nur überhaupt Einzelfälle in dem Sinne darstellen können....
Irgendwie habe ich schon rausgelesen, dass es wohl völlig unerheblich wie ich mich verhalte und auch völlig unerheblich ist, wie die sich verhalten, da es höchstwahrscheinlich ohnehin nie irgendwelche Folgen hat.
Einzelfallberatung dürfte doch nur dann notwendig sein, wenn tatsächlich Zweifel an der Unseriösität des Angebots bestehen.
Nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe ist man hier doch aber eigentlich über jeden zweifel erhaben.
Also - so schlußfolgere ich mal - wäre Rechtsberatung doch aus hiesiger Sicht völlig überflüssig.

@ Captain Picard:

Ich weiß, dass ich Dich mit meinen Fragen gestern schon auf die Palme gebracht habe auch wenn das absolut nicht meine Absicht war.

Mit dem Vorgehen meine ich: Leere Drohungen aber nichts dahinter !

Was meinst Du denn was nicht verstande wurde ?

Ich habe folgendes verstanden:

Keine Angst vor "Nachbarschaft24". Die werden mit exakt den gleichen Waffen kämpfen wie andere schon vor Ihnen aber sie werden nicht den Gang vor ein deutsches Gericht wagen, weil sie - aus Eurer Sicht - nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben. Ist das im Wesentlichen richtig wieder gegeben ?


----------



## wicki01 (21 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Prima zusammengefasst! Genau so! Und was mich ungemein beruhigt, ist zu wissen, das ich nicht allein da stehe! Das müssen ja Tausende von Betroffenen sein. 

Nur mal so ein Gedanke von mir... da sind ja viele registriert bei nachbarschaft24... sollte man die nicht irgendwie warnen? Aber wieder einloggen geht ja nicht. oder zumindest hab ichs noch nicht probiert.. angeblich soll der Zugang ja gesperrt sein, laut der Rechnungsmail...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*



NordMann schrieb:


> Keine Angst vor "Nachbarschaft24". Die werden mit exakt den gleichen Waffen kämpfen wie andere schon vor Ihnen aber sie werden nicht den Gang vor ein deutsches Gericht wagen, weil sie - aus Eurer Sicht - nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben. Ist das im Wesentlichen richtig wieder gegeben ?


Seit ca zwei Jahren gibt es diese Seiten. In dieser Zeit haben es bei hundertausenden von Betroffenen und  zig Seiten, die alle nach demselben Schema gestrickt sind, ganze zweimal Betreiber versucht, ihr Tun vom Gericht absegnen zu lassen und  haben sich dabei drastische Abfuhren eingehandelt.
Mehr braucht man  wohl nicht dazu erläutern.


----------



## SEP (21 November 2007)

*AW: Juristische Fragen und Grundsatzdebatten zum  Thema nachbarschaft24*

Im Übrigen schreibt der Spiegel "Abzocke-Opfer" - vielleicht meinen die jene, die einfach gezahlt haben, und dann erfahren, dass sie vielleicht nicht gemusst hätten.

Rückfordern ist schwieriger - da sollte man sich wirklich beraten lassen, ob/wie's geht ...


*PS: hier geht es weiter*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498


----------

